# My van



## DOC (Nov 5, 2021)

I have owned this 1991 Hymer S555 for five years. It is a 3ltr automatic.
I have equipped it with solar panels, dual leisure batteries, satellite dish, microwave oven, inverter and many other improvements.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 5, 2021)

Nice yogie.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 5, 2021)

A real classic


----------



## Robmac (Nov 8, 2021)

Lovely.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 21, 2022)

something special about that era of Hymer, they look brill.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 21, 2022)

I agree I'm not a A class lover (well I am but that's another fred   ) I just love the shape of these, very tempted to get one if we ever change vans again.


----------



## Rodders1234 (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice set up and still looking good.


----------



## Tarmacapache (Mar 23, 2022)

This is our Hymer 694, this is fiat based, we love it, it may be old but it is classy.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 24, 2022)

Tarmacapache said:


> This is our Hymer 694, this is fiat based, we love it, it may be old but it is classy.



Hmm. Bee’s uncle?   

If not you won’t know what the heck I’m on about!


----------



## Tarmacapache (Apr 2, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hmm. Bee’s uncle?
> 
> If not you won’t know what the heck I’m on about!


You got me there.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 2, 2022)

Tarmacapache said:


> You got me there.



On second thoughts, I think your van is slightly different to his


----------

